# Is it OK for me to ask for help with a specific phone in this forum?



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Specifically, the Samsung Galaxy S4. I just performed the latest update to the operating system.

It has a different look and I want to ask for some help and/or opinions.

It used to be so simple to change the settings. 

First, I would get to the Home screen - usually by pressing the Home key.

Then I would press Menus -> Settings and that's it! That would get me to the Settings screen. 

From there, I could choose among the four main settings: Connections, My Device, Accounts and More

But now, it seems the menu key no longer works from the Home screen. Or maybe I'm just doing something wrong?

I have to get to the Settings menu by tapping on the very upper portion of the screen and dragging it down. That reveals the Settings button.

I tap that and the four settings appear.

But it seems to me that it was just so much simpler when I could tap on Menu then Settings. Two taps from the Home screen.

Is there any easy way for me to get to my Settings? Failing that, is there any way I can revert back to the old Operating System?

I would do that because I'm just in the middle of learning how things work and it seems to me most everything started with my getting to the Settings screen.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is it OK for me to ask for help with a specific phone in this forum?


Yes.

People who know Android may want to know the specific "latest update" identification if you know it.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> Yes.
> 
> People who know Android may want to know the specific "latest update" identification if you know it.


Here is the most relevant info I could find in an item titled "About Device"

Android Version 5.0.1
Kernel Version 3.4.0-4508315
Build Number LRX22c.1337MVLUGOC4

I'm not sure if the last 3 digits are OC4 or 0C4

If anyone wants to know some specific piece of info, I'd be happy to try and find it - if I can.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like what you are complaining about are "improvements." See this article:



> New User Interface look and feel, more fluid motions


and


> Most frequently used settings available with just two swipes down from the top screen


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I will certainly take your word for the fact that they are improvements. It just may be my particular point of view. But let me tell you the one thing that really bothered me.

Before this upgrade, I could tap the Menu button then the Settings were one tap away. I got used to this. As a newcomer, I was using the Settings a great deal. It was very easy to get to Settings when they were just one tap away.

But after this upgrade, they removed Settings from the Menu button. AAMOF, they removed everything from the Menu button. Now when you tap on Menu, there is no longer any menu. It just changes the size of one area of the home screen. I think that is in preparation for editing the Home Screen. Anyway, the thing that really irked me was they never explained why they made this change. This may not be a major change from the Software standpoint. But since I was so dependent on Settings, in one sense, it was a major change for me. If nothing else, I sure would have appreciated some kind of explanation as to why they did this.

I may be mistaken (like usual) and there may be an explanation somewhere. But I have yet to see it. I would have appreciated - at the very least - if they posted a link somewhere to the explanation so it was easy to see.

They put Settings into Apps. I can't remember if I moved the Settings to a diff Screen in the Apps. But if I didn't, people would have to tap on Apps then flick a screen to get to Settings. If I am mistaken, the Settings could always be moved to the first screen you see in Apps so that it's the same number of taps.

I actually moved the Settings to the Home Screen. So, now it's even better for me because it's just a single Tap and I'm in the Settings screen.

But as a newcomer, it would have taken me a long time to figure all that out (even though it may not look like a whole lot of figuring to experienced people). I was just kind of peeved there was no explanation about that since I depend so much on Settings and use it so often.

By the way, can anyone guess why they moved Settings out of the Menu button? This isn't a riddle. I'm really asking because I'd honestly like to know the reason.

As far as other improvements, before this upgrade, I loved the look of the screens. I thought the black and green color of the screens was very beautiful and it was love at first sight for me.

Now, the colors of the screens are all yellow and brown and they remind me of my work environment. I strongly dislike the look of the screens now. In my opinion, they look ugly - like my workplace.

Why oh why would they change those colors without at least offering us a selection of diff colors or a way to get back to the original colors?

I fear that someone will now post that there is a way to chose diff colors and like always - I have missed something that is staring me right in the face. But, please try to understand I'm just telling you my honest reaction. And that is the reaction of someone who has owned a smart phone for all of ten days.

There are many other things about this new release I strongly dislike. But let's see how far I get with these two objections?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

you will just have to play around with it and get used to the changes. My note 3 was recently updated to lollipop also. Really have not noticed any changes other than screen colors in the settings. But then I do not use touchwiz. I use another launcher. for more info about lollipop features see the following

http://www.cnet.com/pictures/top-android-5-0-lollipop-features/
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/android-lollipop-helpful-tips-and-tricks/
http://www.gottabemobile.com/2014/11/20/galaxy-s5-android-4-4-4-info/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I will certainly take your word for the fact that they are improvements.


Hey, wait, it's not my word.  I had quotes around that word, and really have no opinion on the changes. If I understood that article what used to take you two taps now takes two swipes. If so, while annoying at first it is probably no big deal after you get used to it. I've been thrown aback by some iOS user interface changes--until I have calmed down, learned them, and realized the value of the changes.

I'll be quiet now as I do not know Android and I am sure that Dan can be quite a help to you.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

TerryNet said:


> Hey, wait, it's not my word.  I had quotes around that word, and really have no opinion on the changes. If I understood that article what used to take you two taps now takes two swipes. If so, while annoying at first it is probably no big deal after you get used to it. I've been thrown aback by some iOS user interface changes--until I have calmed down, learned them, and realized the value of the changes.


I've been ill for the past few days. But I read that article and sad to say, I really don't understand most of the changes they list.

There is one change that looks like it might be of help to me:

New User Interface look and feel, more fluid motions

Does anyone know what it means by "more fluid motions"? Can you show me an example so I can understand what this means?

Thank you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"More" is relative and pretty subjective, but I think this video demonstrates a couple of "fluid motions."


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you Terry.

I watched that video. But I didn't see anything that I could call "more fluid".

It only showed a small number of swipes and taps and I do those same things all the time on my phone.

Would you be able to explain what it is they might mean by "more fluid"?
It seems very strange to me they would describe one of their improvements by using this term that is so general, it could mean just about anything.

But, please don't take much time on this.

I really appreciate all the help you have given me and all the time it must have taken.
But there are so many more important things about this phone that I don't understand and want to spend time on. 

I think this is a pretty minor issue - unless someone might know just what they mean by "more fluid".


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Would you be able to explain what it is they might mean by "more fluid"?


Not a chance. Never used any version/release of Android.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Sr and I recently upgraded my OS to the latest version 5.01.

I just tried to access Blocking Mode today and I can no longer find it.

I checked in some books and one of them said I can access Blocking Mode by tapping on Settings -> My Devices and then Blocking Mode.

I seem to remember that was how I used to do it. But I can no longer find it there and I'm thinking it might be because the new version of the OS put it somewhere else. Of course, I may also be mistaken and it may actually be somewhere else and this book may be mistaken.

Does anyone know where it is in the latest version of the OS?

I have a Samsung Galaxy Sr and I recently upgraded my OS to the latest version 5.01.

I just tried to access Blocking Mode today and I can no longer find it. I checked in some books and one of them said I can access Blocking Mode by tapping on Settings -> My Devices and then Blocking Mode.

I seem to remember that was how I used to do it. But I can no longer find it there and I'm thinking it might be because the new version of the OS put it somewhere else. Of course, I may also be mistaken and it may actually be somewhere else and this book may be mistaken.

Does anyone know where I can find Blocking Mode in the latest version of the OS?

Oh! I think I found it. It's now called "Interruptions".

If you are interested, take a look here:

http://forums.androidcentral.com/sa...ces-blocking-mode-5-0-i-don-t-understand.html

Oops. The above link was recommended but it doesn't work for me.

They say that in the S4 you tap on My Devices -> Sounds and notifications -> Interruptions
But there is no menu item called Interruptions on my phone. It could be because it is an S4.

I'm reallly fed up with this forced OS upgrade when it results in all this trauma. Excuse me for swearing. I won't swear out loud here. But you can bet I'm doing it under my breath.

I'm still in the dark on how to use the Blocking Mode functionality. This definitely is not a good feature of the new OS IMO because it has me spending hours trying to find out how to use Blocking Mode functionality now.


----------

